# iPhone Generations Chart



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

While waiting for the crazy iP4 availability to ease off (Rogers customer here... arg) I did a bit of research on each generation of the iPhone. I'm sure many of us have questions as to what features are available on each phone and version of iOS (compared to what you may already own). 

For some weird reason, I couldn't seem to find a concise, technical spec chart for hardware & features on each iteration of the iPhone... so I decided to build one in Numbers. I then figured that others might want to have a look too, as some of the info I cobbled together is kinda interesting.

If anyone wants to add (or correct) cells, just post your findings and I'll edit the chart as we go. I did find a lot of conflicting info on the net, so I can't say this is THE definitive iPhone chart... yet - but hey, that's the goal *fingers crossed.


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

That is awesome. Nice work.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

iPhone 1 does not support HSDPA. It only supports EDGE.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow thats a great chart! Thanks for sharing. One question though, how does the iPhone 4 have stereo speakers? I'm only aware of the earpiece speaker and the loud speaker on the bottom, same as the other iPhones.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

Under tje Wi-Fi, the cellular network standards are included, which shouldn't be, because they are entirely separate. Wi-Fi is the 802.11a/b/g/n, and connects to a wireless access point of some type (usually a router). The Cellular standards are things like GSM/EDGE/HSPA/HSUPA/HSDPA/HSPA, and soon LTE and Wi-Max (already available in the US from Sprint). This connects to cell towers found throughout the cities of the world. I believe that the iP4 has one more band of cellular coverage than the 2G/3G/3GS. You might want to think about adding in a line or two, like cellular, and cellular bands. You may want to even add a line for High Speed Cellular.

I don't think the iP4 back is made of Gorilla glass. The front is, but the back isn't. The 3GS and iP4 both have the oleophobic coating on the front glass.

I have never heard of the iPhone CPU running at anything less than 1GHz, although nobody has said whether it clocks down to save power when CPU load is low.

The Wi-fi and 3G antennas are separate on the iP4. The Wi-fi antenna is the part of the antenna that is defined by the two black dividers at the sides, at the bottom of the case. The 3G antenna is everything above that. Don't know for sure, but I don't think the Bluetooth antenna is part of the stainless steel band, just like the GPS antenna isn't.

For iOS 4 and up, you may want to mention folders were made available, along with the screen rotation lock.

Sorry if I am nitpicking, but the chart will be really useful when it is corrected, and should be kept around, but only after being verified.

Kostas


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Really nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the feedback.

Especially kkritsilas... I knew I was confused with the whole cell/WiFi/antenna thing - your description helped a lot. Although, I admit, I'm still trying to wrap my head around it all :yikes: ... the chart may still need more tweaking here...

Anyway, I've now altered a few things to reflect your suggestions. However, some things you mentioned are actually incorrect and so will stay the same:

- Gorrilla (Aluminosilicate) Glass is on front and back of the iP4. Design Features from Apple's site
- So is the Oleophobic coating. Tech Specs from Apple's site under Display, mid screen
- I already have Folders listed under the 3G (and up)
- Rotation Lock is already listed under the 3GS (and up) as I've read it requires Multitasking (which the 3G doesn't get in the iOS4 upgrade) - can anyone who owns a 3G with iOS4 verify this?

Great stuff though. One more step towards making the chart complete :clap: Thanks!


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh - and to slicecom.. yes, I too thought it was weird about the Stereo speakers. I found that tidbit listed... uh... somewhere (of course I can't find the link now). After you mentioned it I scoured iFixit and Apple's site - seems you're correct. I'll change that to Single - Mono. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

